# Trembling in nursing cat



## Claracat (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi There

My cat gave birth to 4 kittens on Sunday and they are doing well so far, we weighed them yesterday and all gained 12-14g in the first 24 hours, Mum seems happy and is purring away and looking after them. I have noticed though that sometimes when she is nursing them she is trembling, it is not all the time and not every time she nurses and she is purring at the same time and doesn't seem in any way distressed but just wondered if this was something to worry about? She is not that keen to leave them so I have been making sure to take food to her, and she is eating well (kitten food). 

The cat is 1 year old and this is her first litter. 

If anyone could let me know if this is normal or something to I should be concerned about it would be appreciated. 

MAny thanks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It could be pain. As she nurses the kittens her uterus will be contracting back to pre-pregnancy size , after pains can be quite strong. If she seems well in herself I wouldn't worry.
This may be useful

https://thecatsite.com/ams/post-birth-complications-in-cats.31481/


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It could also be eclampsia. If you notice any other signs at all, staring vacantly, head tilt/tremor, walking stiff legged, or anything else neurological, you're looking at an emergency trip to the vets for calcium supplements.


----------



## Claracat (Mar 22, 2017)

thank you both, I will keep a close eye on her. She is walking around fine and seems absolutely fine in herself so hopefully just after pains, I actually didn't see her doing this again since I wrote the post but will contact the vet if I see an of the other symptoms you mentioned Carly87. 

Many thanks


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

One of my cats who gave birth 2 weeks ago did the same, her legs were trembling for a few days after birth when she was feeding them (she had 5 kittens) It didn't happen to my other cat, but she only had 2 kittens so I guess she didn't need to contract back as much! I was advised by the lovely people on here that it was probably the afterpains, and it stopped after a few days!

Hope the kittens are doing well!


----------



## Claracat (Mar 22, 2017)

Marmitepepsi said:


> One of my cats who gave birth 2 weeks ago did the same, her legs were trembling for a few days after birth when she was feeding them (she had 5 kittens) It didn't happen to my other cat, but she only had 2 kittens so I guess she didn't need to contract back as much! I was advised by the lovely people on here that it was probably the afterpains, and it stopped after a few days!
> 
> Hope the kittens are doing well!


Thank you, i didnt notice this at all yesterday and so I think this seems to definitely have been after pains. Kittens are doing great thank you, hope yours are too!


----------

